# Dwarf Hamster / Mice Breeders?? UK (also maybe Manx Mice)



## andypandy11 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey,

I'm looking into getting some dwarf campbells, winter whites or mice but I cant seem to find any breeders in the Swindon, Wiltshire area. I'd be happy to travel to get some, so does anyone have any suggestions?

I'd personally prefer mice, but due to my work I'd sometimes have to give them to my parents to look after and the old mother has a tail phobia!

So Manx mice would be perfect!!Does anyone in the UK actually breed manx out of curiosity?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd go with either of the 2 hamsters, althought winter whites are a bit more friendly.

You can find a list of breeders here - Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site

As far as i'm concerned regarding manx mice, it's cruel to an extent. Mice *NEED* their tails for balance and controlling body heat etc. I know in rats and gerbils, no tails can cause spinal problems too


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Not to mention that some tailless animals aren't born that way - and are altered to suit the higher prices they can get for them.

However, there has been some suggestion from very reputable and knowledgable breeders that in their experience tailless rats cope fine without their tails (and indeed the tailless rats I've seen do), however the spinal problems are enough for me to think it's wrong to breed specifically for them. They sometimes pop up in regular litters, all be it fairly rare.

I dont know if it's the same for mice.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't help with tail-less mice, I breed for patterned and fuzzy hairless.
But there's actually a Hamster Show in Swindon this Saturday 
- and there will be a sales table at this one.

I *think* there's a possibility of some campbells on sales.
Sure someone mentioned some. But of you're close by maybe coming to have a look-see you may find someone who can help with getting some nice dwarfs at least.

http://www.hamsters-uk.org/media/swindon10.pdf


----------



## andypandy11 (Mar 14, 2008)

ah thanks for the heads up on the show, its actually about a 5 minute drive away! Do I need a ticket or anything or can I just turn up?

Although I doubt I'd buy any there as I don't want to rush into making a decision between Winter whites and Mice, as i love the way mice are, but I know hamsters would be more welcome when being pet sat. The little faces of the winter whites are growing on me, but I would hate to get a pair and then have them separated due to fighting!(this happened with my rats).

Are WW like syrian hamsters in terms of personality? As I find syrians quite dull, whereas I always found my mice and rats were a bit more intelligent and were their own little individuals, making them more enjoyable pets.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

andypandy11 said:


> but I would hate to get a pair and then have them separated due to fighting!(*this happened with my rats*).


Presumably they're back together now?

Rats cant live alone, there are options such as neutering for squabbling rats (although many people seperate their rats for play fighting not realising it's completely normal).


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

andypandy11 said:


> ah thanks for the heads up on the show, its actually about a 5 minute drive away! Do I need a ticket or anything or can I just turn up?
> 
> Although I doubt I'd buy any there as I don't want to rush into making a decision between Winter whites and Mice, as i love the way mice are, but I know hamsters would be more welcome when being pet sat. The little faces of the winter whites are growing on me, but I would hate to get a pair and then have them separated due to fighting!(this happened with my rats).
> 
> Are WW like syrian hamsters in terms of personality? As I find syrians quite dull, whereas I always found my mice and rats were a bit more intelligent and were their own little individuals, making them more enjoyable pets.


Is an open show so come and have a wander around.
Are WW like syrians ? Not a clue sorry - I'm not big on 'the Dwarf Side' yet.
Should be a few dwarf peeps at show though.

Have got a Chinese girl and she's a whole different ball-game compared to my Syrians 
- Mice again are completely different. 
I actually find my Syrains *alot* more intelligent than mice 
(and not smelly and quite tidy in comparison)

BUT that said a group of mice can be more fun to watch after a clean out !


----------



## andypandy11 (Mar 14, 2008)

Unfortunately I had to get one of the rat boys neutered and he sadly died shortly after coming round from the operation and the other guy ended up being re-homed with 3 baby boys for company!

Yea it's weird how different people have completely conflicting views on animal intelligence etc! Maybe it's not their intelligence but their personalities that we get attached to and confuse that with intelligence...

Still confused whether to go the tried and tested mouse route or try out the dwarfies!

when you say the chinese ham is a different ball game to syrian, what exactly do you mean?

Thanks


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

the chinies is alot smaller and fast and lot less handable but the syrain tend to be slower and easy to hold but thats just my opion x


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

My Chinese girl Fairy is a hellava lot faster than Syrians.
She's also less bothered about being handled.

Don't get me wrong I can and do handle her but she doesn't 'ask' to come out like my Syrians do - def not an attention seeker. She likes to nibble on me too - not quite biting - She's a speedy little handful of a madam. But she's super pretty so I forgive her...lol 

I find the same true of my female mice - that they prefer each others company to mine ! (they don't chew on me!) 

Male Chinese are meant to be a bit more docile than the females in general and if you're looking to get a pair then def. go for males - but even then they may need splitting.


----------

